# Lui è nato (forma verbale)



## Ingrained

Salve, vorrei sapere come si classifica questa frase dal punto di vista della diatesi.

Lui é nato.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Ingrained! Penso che "Lui è nato" sia la forma passiva.


----------



## blurrs

Io credo invece che sia attiva, dato che è lui l'agente. Ma sono nuova su questo forum, e non sono una grande esperta. E' semplicemente il passato prossimo, è la stessa cosa di "lui nacque", solo in un altro tempo verbale. L'ausiliare è essere, ma non esprime un passivo, sempre secondo il mio punto di vista! Ma spero qualcuno possa correggermi nel caso stessi sbagliando!


----------



## the secret smile

Blurrs ha ragione. "Nascere" è un verbo intransitivo, non può avere la forma passiva. 
"Essere" è l'ausiliare del verbo per costruire le forme composte (come "è nato", appunto).
Ecco qualche esempio:
Questa mattina è nato il figlio dei miei vicini.
Lucia è nata a Genova.
I gemelli sono nati prematuri.
Era nato in un piccolo paese, poi si era trasferito in città.

Spero ti sia di aiuto, Ingrained.


----------



## Necsus

Certo, è il passato prossimo della forma attiva. _Nascere _non può avere una forma passiva, in quanto è un verbo intransitivo, e si possono trasformare in passivi solo i verbi transitivi con oggetto espresso, che nella forma passiva diventa soggetto (grammaticale). 

Oops...incrocio...


----------



## Lituano

Scusa, Blurrs, non ho pensato bene e mi sono sbagliato...  Ha ragione Necsus. Saluti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Mi sa che ti sei confuso con l'inglese...

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio! Sì, veramente mi sono confuso con l`inglese...


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao Ingrained.
Nella lingua italiana i verbi intransitivi sono classificati in due categorie: quelli che vogliono l'ausiliare avere e quelli che vogliono l'ausiliare essere. I primi sono quelli dove il soggetto è agente (verbi inergativi), i secondi quelli dove il soggetto è paziente (patisce l'azione) (verbi inaccusativi). Nascere appartiene a questa seconda categoria.


----------



## Explorer41

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao Ingrained.
> Nella lingua italiana i verbi intransitivi sono classificati in due categorie: quelli che vogliono l'ausiliare avere e quelli che vogliono l'ausiliare essere. I primi sono quelli dove il soggetto è agente (verbi inergativi), i secondi quelli dove il soggetto è paziente (patisce l'azione) (verbi inaccusativi). Nascere appartiene a questa seconda categoria.


Ciao *infinite sadness*,

Qual è la differenza tra la cosa che agia e la cosa che patisce l'azione? Solo grammaticale? O c'è una differenza semanticale, cioè i verbi inaccusativi (ho sentito chiamargli anche "i verbi di movimento") danno un'altro significazione al loro soggetto che i verbi inergativi?

Ad esempio, quando si dice che "Roberto è uscito di casa", la frase vi fa pensare di un certo oggetto che ha rimosso Roberto dalla casa (per esempio, la sua moglie) ed è il agente proprio della situazione, o Roberto di questa frase ha assolumente il stesso ruolo che il agente della frase "Roberto ha parlato con me"?


----------



## pizzi

Nella trasmissione _Uomini e profeti_ (Radio Tre) di oggi,  Silvia Gacomoni ha detto:* ... la cui voce è assomigliata al tuono*.

Cos'è? Un errore o una possibilità?

piz


----------



## Necsus

pizzi said:


> Nella trasmissione _Uomini e profeti_ (Radio Tre) di oggi, Silvia Gacomoni ha detto:* ... la cui voce è assomigliata al tuono*.
> Cos'è? Un errore o una possibilità?
> piz



Secondo il Garzanti è semplicemente un uso non comune con valore transitivo:
lett. assimigliare, _v. intr_. [_io assomìglio ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] essere simile, somigliare: _assomiglia al padre_ ||| _v. tr_. 
*1* (_non com_.) paragonare una cosa a un'altra.

E il Treccani:
*1.* tr., letter. 
*a.* Ritenere o dichiarare una persona o una cosa simile a un’altra; paragonare: _era così bella che tutti l’assomigliavano a un angelo_; _e assomiglio quella_ [fortuna] _a uno di questi fiumi rovinosi_ (Machiavelli).


----------



## infinite sadness

Explorer41 said:


> Ciao *infinite sadness*,
> 
> Qual è la differenza tra la cosa che agisce e la cosa che patisce l'azione? Solo grammaticale? O c'è una differenza semantica, cioè i verbi inaccusativi (ho sentito chiamarli anche "i verbi di movimento") danno un'altra significazione al loro soggetto che i verbi inergativi?
> 
> Ad esempio, quando si dice che "Roberto è uscito di casa", la frase vi fa pensare di un certo oggetto che ha rimosso Roberto dalla casa (per esempio, la sua moglie) ed è il agente proprio della situazione, o Roberto di questa frase ha assolumente il stesso ruolo che il agente della frase "Roberto ha parlato con me"?



No, non c'è questo significato recondito. Il soggetto che esce causa l'effetto di spostare se stesso (muove se stesso), non c'è una terza persona da immaginare.


----------



## Explorer41

infinite sadness said:


> No, non c'è questo significato recondito. Il soggetto che esce causa l'effetto di spostare se stesso (muove se stesso), non c'è una terza persona da immaginare.


Grazie!  Cioè la differenza è soltanto grammaticale.


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> ... Penso che "Lui è nato" sia la forma passiva ...



E' stato già spiegato, io voglio solo aggiungere, che storicamente, parlando "è nato" ha il valore passivo, perché infine non è il bimbo che esegue "l'azione" di nascere, ma è piuttosto l'oggetto del parto.

(l'aspetto passivo lo troviamo anche in altre lingue : lat. nascitur, eng. he is born, ungh. születik...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, francis.

Non credo. In italiano, che è la lingua che ci interessa, "nascere" è verbo intransitivo, e il suo significato è "venire alla luce". Pertanto "Lui è nato" (= "Lui è venuto alla luce") non ha alcun valore passivo. La tua "lettura" passiva è di carattere fisiologico-ginecologico. Certo che il bambino è l'oggetto del parto, ma non dimenticare che "nascere" non vuol dire "mettere alla luce" (transitivo) né "far venire alla luce" (causativo), ma come dicevo all'inizio "venire alla luce". La "passività" è nella natura delle cose ma non nella grammatica.

Un caro saluto.

GS
PS Ti ricordo che, invece, la "corrispondente" espressione inglese la potremmo rendere, per amore di comparazione, con "essere dati alla luce", donde la passività: in "He was born" il neonato è soggetto passivo sia ginecologicamente che grammaticalmente.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... La tua "lettura" passiva è di carattere fisiologico-ginecologico...



Al limite cambierò professione … 

Sono, ovviamente, pienamente d'accordo con quello che dici per quanto riguarda l’italiano. Io volevo solo accennare che questa "passività" esiste in molte lingue, ma storicamente anche nell’ antico latino (o prelatino?). La forma antica documentata del part. pass. di _nasci _(nascere) è _gnatus_ dalla la radice **gna* di origine indoeuropea che si trova in varie forme anche nelle parole latine _gi*gne*re,_ *gen*_erare_, _(**g*)*na*tura, *gen*s_, etc... Si suppone che originalmente la corrispondente forma antica del verbo _nascere _poteva significare "generare" ed il part. pass. "essere generato", quindi piuttosto “messo a luce”  e non “venuto a luce”.



> La "passività" è nella natura delle cose ma non nella grammatica


Io penso che in genere anche nella grammatica (dal punto di vista etimologico e storico) e questo non solamente nel caso di _nascere _... ma qui mi fermo per non essere OT.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Fran.

naturalmente dicendo _La "passività" è nella natura delle cose ma non nella grammatica_ mi riferivo alla frase "Lui è nato". Non mi riferivo certo alla diatesi passiva in generale.

cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio.

Tutto chiaro e tutto ok (come sempre ). A volte, non volendo essere troppo OT, ma neanche "noioso", m'esprimo un po' "in breve", e per conseguenza, anche imprecisamente ... 

Cari saluti anche a te.

(Non so se non esagero un po' per quanto riguarda la quantità delle virgole usate nella mia seconda frase ... )


----------



## giginho

Giorgio, 

Rendimi strutto, oh tu che sai tutto!

Dici che nascere è intransitivo (e ti credo, ovvio!) ma la mia domanda è la seguente:
Parto cesareo perchè il bambino non voleva saperne di nascere. Il padre parla con i parenti e dice: "*il bambino è stato fatto nascere*, non potevamo più aspettare oltre che si decidesse a nascere per via naturale".

Io la parte in grassetto la sento passiveggiante.....tu come la pensi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, gigi. 

Ah, ah, bella quella dello "strutto"! Mi ha ricordato la frase d'uno storico discorso del sindaco della mia città: "Tutti i pozzi saranno prosciutti!".
Ne "il bambino è stato fatto nascere" abbiamo un verbo causativo (_fare_): "qualcuno fa sì che qualcun altro faccia qualcosa". Credo che taluni chiamino il primo _istigatore_, il secondo _attore_. Nel nostro caso sarebbe "qualcuno ha fatto sì che il bambino venisse alla luce". Dunque il bambino continua a fare il suo mestiere: venire alla luce/al mondo. C'è però qualcuno che facilita questa venuta. 
Spero che sia vero, sennò dovrò restituirti lo strutto.   

GS


----------



## giginho

Grazie Giorgio, sempre chiarissimo!

Facciamo che lo strutto per il momento lo tieni tu....se mai sarai in debito di uno strutto!!!!! 

Per cui il bambino fa il suo lavoro (azz, fin da bambini si lavora!) ma c'è qualcuno che istiga la sua azione.....hai ragione, così funziona!

Al limite (per gli amici stranieri: sto per dire una cagata!!!) per essere passivo dovrebbe essere:

Il bambino *è stato nasciuto* dall'ostretica.

E' sbagliato, lo so, ma non ho resistito.....magari in qualche dialetto in giro per l'Italia lo si dice veramente!

P.S. se il pozzo è prosciutto, dimmi dov'è che c' ho fame!!!!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Infatti, da noi si dice _nasüt_, ma _l'è sctai nasü,_ non credo: ci limitiamo, come in italiano, a _l'è nasüt_​.


----------



## Necsus

Qualche discussione sui verbi causativi:

*far riparare a/da *
*fare con pronomi*
*Verbi fraseologici e/o aspettuali?*
*Far fargli*


----------



## Ingrained

Egregio Infinite Sadness.
Innanzitutto Grazie mile. Ha risposto la mia vera domanda, volevo sapero chiaramente se nascere fosse inergativo oppure inaccusativo. Riguardo alla passivitá (non trovo l'accento corretto), io penso che la valenza del verbo lo renda chiaramente un verbo che non ha forma passiva perché é un verbo di valenza 1 e soltanto i verbi di valenza 2 hanno una forma passiva e un'altra attiva. Nella teoria Chomskiana il soggetto 'lui' é il complemento della frase verbale. Se non svaglio i soggetti dei verbi inergativi sono al luogo del '_specifier_' della frase verbale. 
Se Lei potesse dirmi se il mio ragionamento va bene La ringrazierei.


----------



## Ingrained

Giginho,
non sono giorgio ma comunque ti rispondo. Secondo me, la parte in grassetto è passiva. Eppure, il verbo principale nella struttura passiva è 'fatto', non nascere. Sempre, nelle strutture passive, il verbo principale è quello in participio passato. La forma attiva di quella frase sarebbe: I dottori hanno (ovvero Il dottore ha) fatto nascere il bambino. Il complemento agente non è espresso nella tua frase ma si può ricuperare dal contesto. 
Io la penso così, ma non sono madrelingua e forse sbaglio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, se ci sforziamo di pensare a "far nascere" come a un verbo fatto d'una sola parola (es. di fantasia "luciare") ci accorgiamo che la nostra frasetta diventa "Il bambino è stato luciato dall'ostetrica". Dunque, il verbo che va alla diatesi passiva è il "verbo complesso" _far nascere_, che come tutti i causativi, blocca l'inserimento di sintagmi nominali fra i due membri (* Hanno fatto il bambino nascere)_._ D'altra parte esistono alcuni casi interessanti di verbi causativi (fare + infinito) che forniscono alternative univerbate che si prestano, meglio di _luciare_, a capirne il meccanismo di funzionamento: "far vedere" --> "mostrare"; "fare sapere" --> "informare"; ecc.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------

